# Undervolt i7 9750H



## Apollo0G (Jan 17, 2022)

Hello all, i recently got myself a MSI GL65 9SFX RTX2070 and i7 9750H. After I read multiple reddit and techpowerup threads I decided that I should undervolt my cpu for increased performance and better temps. After running cinebench fully "stock" I was hitting 2715 points at around 95 degrees at max load. After I tweaked the settings a bit i got to the cinebench score of 3011 but the temps are still hig. I am looking to a minor decrease of temps, maybe 4-5 degrees, these are the settings that i have now and this is the log.
@unclewebb If you are able to take a look I would really appreciate it!

Kind regards.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 17, 2022)

Use ThrottleStop 9.4
Copy the new ThrottleStop.exe into your ThrottleStop folder and overwrite the old version to upgrade. 

Your settings look good. A 9750H at full speed can dissipate 70W of heat. Your cooling system is only good for 45W to 50W. Unless you can improve cooling, your computer is either going to thermal throttle at 95°C or power limit throttle. If you want your CPU to run cooler, you will need to lower the long term PL1 power limit from 60W down to 45W. Also check the Clamp option to enforce this power limit. This will reduce the available power and this will also reduce maximum performance.

100°C is the Intel recommended thermal throttling temperature. That means 95°C is a safe operating temperature for an Intel CPU. I would not bother lowering anything. Run it as is. You might want to lower the PROCHOT Offset value in the Options window from 5 towards 0. This will allow your CPU to run a little hotter before thermal throttling begins.





This is only possible if there is no Lock icon beside this setting. If you see a lock icon, leave this setting alone. The BIOS has locked PROCHOT Offset and this setting cannot be changed.





Your undervolt is as good as it gets. Not much room for improvement. You will soon start to lose stability if you go further.

Replacing the thermal paste might help a little. Better cooling will allow your CPU to spend more time at full speed before it starts overheating. It will probably still run at maximum temperature if you allow it to run much beyond 45W. MSI needs to include a better cooling system so users can get maximum sustained performance out of a 9750H.


----------

